# Do you like Urban Decay's packaging?



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 13, 2008)

I really don't like it. I have had a few regular eyeshadows, a deluxe eyeshadow, and a few Primer Potions. I really dislike the regular eyeshadow packaging. They are supposed to look like Subway tokens or something but I think they look bulky and cheap. =/

I had Fishnet deluxe shadow. The packaging is gorgeous at first but after using it a couple of times the dome started getting scratched and then started looking sorta bad. After a few weeks of having it, I must have dropped it or something because the dome kept popping off.

I have had Primer Potions before and it just has such an unpractical bottle. The shape allows alot of product to pool in the bottom of the container's corners. I also dropped a completely new full bottle and the bottom broke off, causing it to get all over the bathroom floor. A waste of my money. =( I felt like crying!

I'm not a huge fan of Urban Decay, but they do have some nice products. I have wanted to purchase sets/palettes but the biggest turn off is the sets having cardboard packaging. That has got to be the most unattractive thing to me. Packaging is important to me. I don't want to have to worry about my makeup if I leave it lying around. If it's plastic, I'm pretty sure it'll be safe, same with metal. But cardboard? That wears so easily. =(

What do you guys think? Maybe I'm in the minority.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 13, 2008)

I agree, I do not like their packaging of their regular eyeshadows. I also find it bulky. I like how you can see the little window of color though, but other than that, nothing special. I HATE the packaging of Primer Potion, it is very unpractical and doesn't allow you to get all of the product out. Who has time to cut through it to get to that last bit of product anyway?
I used to be a huge fan of their XXX lip glosses, until one of them leaked in my purse with the cap screwed on tightly.

My favorite product of theirs is their 24/7 eye pencils. Those are so amazing and so vibrant and colorful, plus they go on really smoothly!


----------



## yummiebitez (Aug 13, 2008)

I had the Ammo Palette, but I ended up returning that. I thought that the e/s were too shimerry for my taste, and just the chunks of glitter bothered me A LOT. But I have to agree with you on the packaging. I mean the design and all are cute... but when it comes down to it some of them are not practical esp. the UDPP. But UDPP is a great product overall, I'm just not fond of the packaging and how you have to cut the thing open. And the palettes... cardboard and a piece of magnet. Once it's thrown on your purse... anything can happen.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 13, 2008)

i actually think the packaging is funky, im not too bothered about the cardboard palettes, their designs look kool and i love the shadows (i LOVE the deluxe palettes)
but i do agree about the UDPP, i woudlnt buy a full size unless they change the packaging (arent they changing it? im sure i heard they were)
i have the travel size versions which are just straight tubes so it's much easier to get product out without cutting it up


----------



## User49 (Aug 13, 2008)

I like the primer potion bottle and how they do their eyeliners, but i think the eyeshadows and the new lipsticks could really do with a packaging make over! Compared to mac's sleek professional look and Benefits funky and fun retro look they have a bit of competition. I think they should keep the packaging silver/grey but make it look less cheap!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 13, 2008)

On first glance, UD products seem geared toward teens, IMO. They make great products but, I agree, some things look cheap and gimmicky. The regular shadows are far too glittery and they go all over your lid with wear. The Deluxe Shadows....I had the same problem. One dome popped off as soon as I got it. I love the PP. A lot of people complain about the packaging but I really don't care. The product works. I've been using the same tube for over a year and it still has plenty usage in it. I don't plan on cutting it open. After a year+ of use, I've gotten my $$$ worth, IMO. I also have a few lip products. I love Wallflower gloss and even got backups on ebay.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Aug 13, 2008)

i really like the packaging of the Deluxe shadows. I think the designs are GORGEOUS! but the regualr shadows i think are SO ugly. 

I MUCH more prefer the packaging of MAC and Spehora because they are plain and sleek and thats what i like. 

Let the makeup do the talking, not the packaging, IMO


----------



## xxAngelxx (Aug 13, 2008)

I love the deluxe eyeshadows, but in my experience, the dome lid pops off, like its made very cheaply. I hate that. But... I love the colors...


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't have a problem with the eyeshadow packaging. It seems to do its job. I like that you can see the color and they open well

I don't mind the UDPP packaging, either. It sucks that you can't get every last drop of it, but the same can be said with mascara and quite a few lipglosses I've had. For me, by the time I would have to get to the bottom of any of those things to scrape out some extra, I'm not sure if I'd want to. They're kind of old and may have bacteria growing in there .

I think the worst packaging ever was the Stila cardboard lipstick lids. I generally don't carry around anything but lip product. I respect their environmental stance, but the packaging fell apart so easily. I had quite a few lipsticks destroyed that way.


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 13, 2008)

I've always hated their packaging, to be honest.  Although, it's more of an aesthetic complaint, since the single eyeshadow packaging has never cracked on me.  

I'm not sure why, but whenever there's a cardboard palette I just *feel* like I'm getting less for my money.  Plus, I find that the cardboard tends to get dirty really quickly, and it's almost impossible to clean off.


----------



## starangel2383 (Aug 13, 2008)

i agree with the udpp bottle and how hard it is to use and the packaging on the eyeshadows could be alot better. but isnt there a way to depot the regular eyeshadows into a mac palette? i thought that i had read that somewhere.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 13, 2008)

i'm iffy on the packaging.

i like the packaging for the deluxe eye shadows. I dont have a problem with them breaking of getting scuffed. i love the mirror inside.

UDPP is a bit of a pain in the ass, but i just love the shape of the bottle so much.

The individual shadows... im not diggin it. it does look kinda cheap. I've never bought any (even though i'm so interested in them) and i think thats why. Whenever i look at the colours on the website, i get so excited. Then when im standing in front of them, trying to pick, i find it so easy to just pass.

I have a baked bronzer, the packaging is nicel, but i just dont really like that greyish colour plastic. Black, or brown or bronze would be better,


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a modest pile of UD cosmetics, naturally, Primer Potion is one of them, but of all their products my standout favs are the Heavy Metal Eyeliner Glitters. They really are the best on the market. I’ll be buried with my Midnight Cowboy on!

I, too, agree that the cosmetics really should sell themselves without the aid overly gimmicky packaging. It’s difficult to hold other high-end median priced ranged cosmetics up to MAC’s sleek simplicity kind of packaging. MAC really has written the book on classic simplicity in marketing.

On the other hand I, also, have to give UD props for staying true to *their* original grungy concept started in the ‘90’s, even though, they’re a bit less edgy so as to be able to mass market, they still have those funky, non-conformist, industrial names.

I would love to see them develop a more sophisticated packaging and still hold true to their offbeat sensibilities.

They look unique on a vanity tray at home, but honestly, who wants to have a lipstick case in their bag/purse the size & weight of a 1.5 volt “D” battery?


----------



## AmyAngel (Aug 13, 2008)

I like most of their packaging. I like that it is unique and unusual, and stands out in my makeup stash. I like that the look of the packaging carries the message of the brand's concept and style. I like the look of the individual eyeshadows (regular, I've not tried Deluxe), the window is nice and they seem fairly sturdy. I like that nothing else looks like them. MAC's individual eyeshadow pots are sleek and minimalistic which is very nice, but there are also other pots being manufactured that look exactly the same, hence the proliferation of fakes. More unique pots are harder to fake. 

As for the cardboard palettes, I have the ammo palette and have had it for quite a while now, and it still looks nearly pristine. I've even traveled with it a few times. I'm sure it helps that I don't carry it in my purse, but I have no need to. I put on my makeup at home and expect it to stay all day, and it normally does (thanks to UDPP!). I love the black with the purple, and the foil & flocking. I wouldn't mind if it was plastic or metal, but the cardboard is fine and holding up very well for me. I like the magnet - no little pieces to break off and make it so it'll never close again, and no hinges to break.

I actually really like the UDPP bottle, but don't like that there's product that can't be used in there. My best friend's husband was fascinated by the bottle, he thought it was so cool to have a little potion/genie bottle there. I really liked the look of the old lipsticks, that were kind of like a shotgun shell. I haven't seen the new lippies in person yet, so I can't speak about those. That dagger LOOKS like it'd either be annoying or break off, though.

I also really like the mattifying powder compact. The translucent purple nearly glows, with the swirls and little skull on it, it's so pretty. It also feels very solid. I do carry it around with me and have no fear of it breaking.

I have the XXX gloss holiday mini set, with the 3 little lipgloss pots, and those needed some work! The lids are very difficult to get on because there's so little threading, and the rim of my Carney one has chipped in a couple places so that if it got hot enough it could leak out everywhere. They're just generally messy even when they're working correctly, since gloss gets on the threads and the inside of the lid, and since it's a pot you've got to manage to hold both the pot and lid while applying the gloss (so either a gloss-covered finger or a lip brush). The lid of my Gash one worked it's way off the pot while in my purse and it got all over EVERYTHING once. I still carry Carney with me, but carefully zipped into a leak-resistant makeup bag.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 13, 2008)

i personally like the packaging - if the packaging was sleek and sophisticated, then it just simply would not be urban decay. just as if clinique packaging wasnt that green color or tiffanys boxes werent that blue. if benefit didnt have those retro graphics and witty names.... thats just the brand. the token design is just characteristic urban decay, just like the dark pulp names.

the individual shadow packaging does its job perfectly fine, and personally, the quality of the plastic pots is absolutely no different than the mac ones, comign from someone who has had the pleasure of depotting 20 something UD shadows and 20 something MAC shadows. HELL at least it COMES in a pot... stillas dont even, and you have to pay like 2 bucks for a cardboard pot. we wont even discuss.

UD's palettes used to have different packaging, and i do agree about hte cardboard being icky. i remember my first peice of high end makeup was a silver UD palette with 4 shadows, 4 lipstick/glosses and a blush. it was plastic and came with a mirror. i also remember the plastic silver palette that when folded resembled a zippo lighter. god i want one of those still.

and i will agree that the new lipsticks are heavier than god holy hell. nice try at a concept, poor execution. the little sword to pull out the lipstick from the sheath is too small and sharply textured to be any form of comfortable to pull it out. not a good grip, so it makes it tougher to pull out. i also need to reassess my lipstick storage because these things are way too gigantic for anyone purposes.


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 13, 2008)

Subway tokens...yeah!
No, I dislike the packaging, its geared toward teenagers, then again the glitteriness of the products are also geared toward teenagers.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 14, 2008)

As a teen, I resent that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!

I like the packaging, though. They're a fun, quirky brand, so they made quirky, unique packaging. If it was anything but, they'd be like every other boring ass brand out there. 

I will say this, even the sample UDPP's aren't up to snuff. I had to cut THAT open just to get primer out, and I nearly filled up a full sample jar. They better put that shit in a squeeze tube or somethin. It could still be curved and everything...as long as I can get it all out, I'm happy.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 14, 2008)

I Lovelovelove the purple and silver packaging, but I hate the shapes and designs of them. Especially that damn primer potion >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2008)

I hate the new lipstick packaging. The old ones were so sleek and retro. These ones are plastic, with that silly dagger jutting off. It's awful.


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Aug 14, 2008)

I just bought the lipstick in revolution and that damn dagger is painful and the l/s is locked in so its near impossible to get a grip on. if I didnt love the color... also its bulky. I love the old gold bullet like l/s package! also i like the pallets if you wanna save some $$ they last forever. however if you are a mua it is a pain in the ass using the deluxe shadows even though I love the texture! I love urban decay but their packaging does kinda blow. And geared towards teens they need to lower their prices! i started using UD in middle school and I cringed at the 22 for the l/s! i was like I could get a NARS for $2 more! and laura mercier l/s was the same price!


----------



## mizuki~ (Aug 16, 2008)

Love some and hate some.
I hate the Brow box. It's soo cheap feeling...the liquid liners & lip envy are just plain ugly imo..
As for UDPP, I love how the packaging looks but hate that you have to bust it open to get most of it. 
Love the lipsticks and the de-slick packaging though


----------



## vividdreamer (Aug 17, 2008)

I like it, for the most part. I feel like the packaging really matches the concept of the line: funky, fun, and different. You can spot Urban Decay anything at first glance, pretty much. I do think that the eyeshadows are a little bulky, but mine have always held up well. The Primer Potion is a PITA, but they're supposed to be changing the shape of the bottle. (They'll pry my UDPP out of my cold, dead hands, I love it SO much!)

I'm a sucker for packaging, though. I love having a lot of varied items in my collection, and UD has a lot of colors that absolutely can't be matched.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

I must be the only one who loves the packaging of the lipsticks-I am all for glitz and kitsch and the lipsticks are definitely that. I am not the biggest fan of the subway tokens, I do like the old metal ones better. However the Deluxe ones are awesome, they are definitely a statement piece. I love the UDPP bottle but hate how impractical it is...I rarely ever use it though. I don't like the coating on the liners. As for palettes, cardboard shmardboard. Does not matter to me.


----------



## Princess_x (Aug 18, 2008)

I do like it, I don't like the things that are packaged in yellow and orange swirls though.  I think generally it's nicer than most cosmetic packaging but I don't think it's as nice as Benefit & Too Faced.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 18, 2008)

i wont even begin to discuss how on the subway today, i said to my friend Alisa "omg look what i got while you were away" ... and i pulled out one of my UD lipsticks and she goes "uhm is that a vibrator? why would you pull that out on the F train?!" then everyone turned and looked at me holding the UD lipstick.....


----------



## Papa_Keilbasa (Dec 2, 2008)

The purple used on most of the packaging reminds me of old women and looks pretty tacky to me. Same with the palettes--they're just ugly.
I like the design of their single eyeshadows, but I've never own one to say how it held up.


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Dec 11, 2008)

I think Urban Decay's packaging is gorrrrrgeous - very unique and quirky! I LOVE it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just bought their Ammo Box with the UDPP and the Ammo box is sooo pretty, I love the velvet swirls they've added to the front and back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However I agree, the cardboard isn't going to last the mile if I take it with me in my handbag/kit which is why I'm keeping at home in my drawer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a shame because I'd really like to use their colours in my kit for professional use but I see no way of taking them round without them being shattered because the casing is too flimsy!

Also the UDPP is a lovely bottle, but even when brand new - on my first ever use the other day, woo popped my UDPP cherry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's hard to get the primer out. Luckily the primer that transfers onto the brush is all you need for both eyelids!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I've read so many stories about how much hides in the curves, top and bottom of the bottle! I've witnessed how much lurks there - you can get another 6-12 months use out of the stuff that's hiding by cutting open the bottle and transferring it to a sample pot.

But that's not very practical really. I can see their dilemma - they've probably taken feedback on board but it's coming up with a design that sets them apart from the competition (in keeping with their branding and image) and providing something pracitical. I know most of us would rather have a straight up straight down-shaped bottle for ease of use and don't care about the fancy packaging but I guess they have to have something that gives them an edge.

Maybe with time, they'll solve it! In the meantime, for the amount you pay for the palettes, it'd be nice if their cases could be tougher, like plastic or something! Would probably encourage further sales! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 11, 2008)

I've only tried the primer potion and HATE the packaging with a passion.
The stupid thing developed a hole at the bottom!
So I had to put it into a container alot earlier then I should have!
They'll see that their packaging sucks when Too Faced is selling more primer than them!


----------



## cmonster (Dec 11, 2008)

One of the main reasons why I don't even look at or use the ubd products anymore is because of the packaging...rather the excessive packaging.  Honestly the quality of the products are great but it's just a waste of money and effort to have to deal with the packaging.


----------



## LaBelleMel31 (Dec 11, 2008)

yea, the packaging is a bit over the top especially the latest LE one with the pop up butterfly pictures and the mirror and opening the shadow boxes like a drawer.. my gosh! the drawer was soo hard to open.  I finally just took those stoppers in the bottom of the drawer towards the back and now so much easier..


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 11, 2008)

The packaging is cute but very impractical.  I like the idea of the eyeshadow vault but I don't like that it just holds the containers and you can't depot.  And yeah, the book of shadows looks like a child's pop-up book.  Hubby likes the packaging though!  And also the names.. yeah, he's easily amused.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 18, 2008)

I love Urban Decay's packaging. It's so cute!


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Jan 1, 2009)

I actually really love the packaging, esp. the liquid liners and the individual shadows. I like how they made the matte shadows' packaging a different color than the regular shadows, 'cause I use the matte ones a lot for my DECA competitions. (marketing student! woo!) They are fun without being over the top flashy and I need to be able to tell whether something has shimmer in it and the gunmetal finish really helps. And I think the subway tokens are so cute, even if they are a bit tacky.


----------



## wovendream (Jan 3, 2009)

I love UD's packaging. I agree that PP packaging has some major issues.  As for cardboard packaging, the way I see it the deluxe shadows work out at $7.20 per gram, that means my deluxe shadow box has $77.76 worth of shadow in it plus a baby PP... apart from being more eco friendly.. i think it's a fair product for the cost.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 3, 2009)

I think esthetically, the packaging is unique and it always draws me over to the Urban Decay aisle at Sephora.

In terms of practical use, I bought one UD Deluxe Eye Shadow (in Heat). The very same day I brought it home, the plastic dome came off the package (no drop --- just holding it gently), exposing the paper underneath. Within two uses, half the shadow had come loose and fallen out of the package. I have to open it like it's explosive to keep from making a mess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since it cost me more than $20 CAD for a single shadow, I was disappointed.

And the reason I went for TFSI instead of UDPP was the packaging of the UDPP and what I'd read about the waste factor.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 24, 2009)

I really like the primers, but that freaking choke hold bottle has got to change. It's bad enough that I depot and burn compacts before you can snap.  I got tired of using a lot of my hubby's tools in a dusty workshop to get  my $$$ worth from that Genie bottle.  Every time I see one, I feel an urge to crank it down in a vice and saw away.  

I haven't purchased any of the shadows, but I have tested them.  The colors  pop like crazy.  I really like it.

No complaints about that 24/7 eyeliner.

BUT....What is up with the dagger on the lipstick?  Is that a cheap convenient weapon?


----------



## astronaut (Mar 24, 2009)

I love the Urban Decay packaging. I love the subway tokens, but then again, I may be biased because I used Urban Decay way before I got into MAC.


----------



## Jinni (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I love the Urban Decay packaging. I love the subway tokens, but then again, I may be biased because I used Urban Decay way before I got into MAC._

 
I have to admit that I love it too even though it can be impractical. The Deluxe eyeshadows are especially gorgeous, but the matte eyeshadows and the powder compacts are really cute as well. Love UD


----------



## MissResha (Mar 24, 2009)

i honestly think Urban Decay's eyeshadows are waaay more pigmented than MAC (dont hit me lol), but yes, their packaging can be cumbersome. esp the lipsticks. i mean, the idea is cute but the execution is all wrong.


----------



## florabundance (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i honestly think Urban Decay's eyeshadows are waaay more pigmented than MAC (dont hit me lol)_

 
I find that too. Absolutely. I just feel like they don't have as much variety.


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I find that too. Absolutely. I just feel like they don't have as much variety._

 
Thirded! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I really wish they came in more colours.


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Mar 24, 2009)

The genie bottle is a pain in my ass,lol. Yes when I bought it I thought it was the cutest thing, but now that I actually use it everyday I could scream at how inconvienant it really is.

I love the the pallate packaging, except the book of shadows. That was a waste of cardboard.


----------



## LadySutcliffe (Mar 25, 2009)

I think some of the packaging has really declined in quality - for example the palettes with eye and lip colours from the early 00s were really nice quality and I do still have one that has lasted amazingly well! The bullet lipsticks were lovely too, but the new lipstick packaging is pathetic and totally puts me off even trying the stuff.
I'm not sure about the single eyeshadows, the old style tins are a pain to open and close, but the current design is a bit "plasticky".
Also agree about the PP, you cannot get that last bit out!
I'll forgive them though, as long as they keep making 24/7


----------



## BadBadGirl (Mar 26, 2009)

I love the color purple, so I'm biased about the packaging. I love the names they come up with also. Between UD and Too Faced, their products always have the best names.


----------



## scarlettgloss (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I really like the primers, but that freaking choke hold bottle has got to change. It's bad enough that I depot and burn compacts before you can snap. I got tired of using a lot of my hubby's tools in a dusty workshop to get my $$$ worth from that Genie bottle. Every time I see one, I feel an urge to crank it down in a vice and saw away. 

I haven't purchased any of the shadows, but I have tested them. The colors pop like crazy. I really like it.

No complaints about that 24/7 eyeliner.

BUT....What is up with the dagger on the lipstick? Is that a cheap convenient weapon?_

 
Ugh the dagger! cute idea but makes the lipstick hard to open. I'm the biggest sucker for packaging but some of it is so impractical.


----------

